# Melbourne Winter Open 2010



## TimMc (Feb 15, 2010)

*Date: *Saturday, 26th June, 2010
*Time: *9:00am to 6:30pm
*Location: *Daugavas Vanagi
*City:* Melbourne, Australia
*Venue: *87 Chetwynd Street, North Melbourne VIC 3051
*Schedule: *View the schedule

*Registration: *Register online
*Registration fee: *AU$10, AU$5 (RMIT Students), Free (RUSU)

*Organiser: *RMIT Rubik's Cube Club
*WCA Delegate: *Tim McMahon

*Website:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au/

*Address:*
Daugavas Vanagi
87 Chetwynd Street
North Melbourne VIC 3051


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 15, 2010)

At this stage its a maybe for me.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool! Might be going to this one.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

10th of July or maybe some other date.
Though I clicked the wrong one :S


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 15, 2010)

3rd or 4th would be preffered but 10th and 11th is possible also  As always if I can lend a hand Tim, let me know


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2010)

Right near the start of the holidays would be good for me, because we're going to Papua New Guinea. I know you're not going to schedule around me, but... and two day comp? AWESOME! And Rubik's Clock down as a confirmed event so far? Mega awesome. I so wanna come to this. I don't want another DNF average in clock again. If I'm coming, I can't wait....

Edit: ^^^ same. I'll help with everything you need me to. Now come on people in other countries, doesn't this seem a little tempting. And you can even see "koala bears" and "kangaroos"  Plus, NZ comp may be on a similar date, so you could go to both.

Edit2: I see you've lowered the cuttoff's. Imagine if we had 1:00 cutoff on square-1 this comp. Only 2 qualified.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2010)

Definitely July holidays IMO.

3rd and 4th I voted for, don't want to have a comp right before everyone goes back to school/work. >_>

2 days will be epic, and lots of rounds


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Right near the start of the holidays would be good for me, because we're going to Papua New Guinea. I know you're not going to schedule around me, but... and two day comp? AWESOME! And Rubik's Clock down as a confirmed event so far? Mega awesome. I so wanna come to this. I don't want another DNF average in clock again. If I'm coming, I can't wait....
> 
> Edit: ^^^ same. I'll help with everything you need me to. Now come on people in other countries, doesn't this seem a little tempting. And you can even see "koala bears" and "kangaroos"  Plus, NZ comp may be on a similar date, so you could go to both.



Never know i could beat you in clock! Properly


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Right near the start of the holidays would be good for me, because we're going to Papua New Guinea. I know you're not going to schedule around me, but... and two day comp? AWESOME! And Rubik's Clock down as a confirmed event so far? Mega awesome. I so wanna come to this. I don't want another DNF average in clock again. If I'm coming, I can't wait....
> ...



I never said I was going to beat you. Now hurry up and buy a clock and get sub 15! (read my signature )

And good schedule Tim, allows people only competing in 2x2 and 3x3 to just come on the second day.


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 15, 2010)

See what happens Tim (ZB), if I dont get one I wont be able to compete going by the cut off times Tim(Mc) has!


----------



## TimMc (Feb 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I see you've lowered the cuttoff's. Imagine if we had 1:00 cutoff on square-1 this comp. Only 2 qualified.



When is the start of the school holidays? Last time I checked, I selected 3rd and 4th of July which was dead in the middle, but this is just Victoria. It'd be different from state to state, and some private/catholic schools might have different holiday periods.

I just looked at the top 100 averages in the world and rounded up for the cutoffs. In some events I added a few more minutes to encourage more competitors, but the cutoffs can be changed... this is just a rough proposal.

There's only 3 events on the second day so far because I anticipate that we might have a few more competitors than last time. We didn't do much advertising for the past competition, so with another 4 months to go we could easily get 50 competitors for the 3x3 event.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2010)

TimMc said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I see you've lowered the cuttoff's. Imagine if we had 1:00 cutoff on square-1 this comp. Only 2 qualified.
> ...


Yeah I know. And this time, Dene shall do his average 
But 3 minutes for 3x3bld? Though they get 1 attempt in that right?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 15, 2010)

I really don't mid the date. Just can't be July 6 or 7.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


Guys your forgetting about me.
I'm gonna beat you in clock this time David. And gonna stay focused on when they announce the event this time


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds good to me. However I would recommend any event with a finals being on the first day. That way people can be done with if they will only get to the first round, and if they get to the finals they have to stay and make it look busier


----------



## Todd (Feb 16, 2010)

Provided I am not say, dead, in jail, working etc... I will go to this one!

I voted July 3rd / 4th. 

I have just picked up the cube again and have committed myself to learning the rest of OLL and shaving some time off my average...and well I have nothing else to do


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have started a training routine for this:
1 7x7 solve
2 6x6 solves
3 5x5 solves
5 4x4 solves
5/ 12 3x3 solves
12 2x2 solves

I also have to learn Sq 1 Parity Fix and learn some algorithms for pyra.


----------



## Faz (Feb 16, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I have started a training routine for this:
> 1 7x7 solve
> 2 6x6 solves
> 3 5x5 solves
> ...



Man you're starting early.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I have started a training routine for this:
> ...


I can't lose to Richard and Tim again!


----------



## Todd (Feb 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I have started a training routine for this:
> ...



Not everybody is some natural sub 10 wonder kid with the cube 

TBH I dont know how you guys can do so many cubes. I have 2x2,3x3 and 4x4 and I struggle with that!


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 16, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


Ill still beat you even if i cant practice. I must beat nick!


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 16, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


I have 4 months of practice. Don't be so sure.


----------



## pappas (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds good. I'm aiming for sub 13 avg for 3x3. I dont think you'll beat me richard. I havent learnt full PLL and OLL yet.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds really good, July some time is good.
If it happens, I would most likely be there, I don't know why not.


----------



## jbrungar (Feb 16, 2010)

3/4th, NZ Champs could be 10/11th.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 16, 2010)

This sounds good. There's a good chance i would be able to make this, preferably in july. However ill try make any date if i have to ill just flag school for a few days.

Not to mention the fact that two days sounds awesome!!!



auhsoj said:


> 3/4th, *NZ Champs could be 10/11th.*


Is this the plan at the moment?

Off Topic: Would the New Zealand comp be held in Wellington?


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd rather not have two 2-day comps in a row. But whatever.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> I'd rather not have two 2-day comps in a row. But whatever.



Fair nuf. I don't really care at all when the New Zealand one is ill be going regardless.

July for Melbourne sounds pretty sweet to me so long as this time i actually get flights etc.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not gonna go to this comp


----------



## LNZ (Feb 16, 2010)

I would love to go to a WCA event someday. But money will always be a big issue. It costs real money to go to Melbourne and pay for one night's hotel stay (if the event is a two day event). And I'm on a pension.

But at least I can only take myself, as I am nearly 40 right now. And I'm no longer working or going to school anymore.

If I could ever afford it, I'd would come. And it would motivate me to really step up te pratice regime. I do about on average about 10 solves a day, on varying cube sizes from 1x1x1 to 7x7x7.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sure there is someone's place you could stay at for free or at minimal cost.


----------



## Faz (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, also, if it's going to be a 2 day thing, and possibly sponsored - why not call it the Australian Open or sth?


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea you guys need an Aussie open.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Oh yeah, also, if it's going to be a 2 day thing, and possibly sponsored - why not call it the Australian Open or sth?



Yeah, it could be the Australian Open or Nationals etc 

Tim.


----------



## NanoCuber (Feb 16, 2010)

Nationals!~


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, I'm new, but here are my thoughts on this:

Am I the only one who thinks this should be set in Sydney?

After all, to have an "Australia Nationals" is a bit early, considering we just had our first one less than a month ago.

I reckon we should do another city, perhaps, because this nation is new to cubing competitions.

(wow, that was weird, _typing_ the word nation)


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Hi, I'm new, but here are my thoughts on this:
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this should be set in Sydney?
> 
> ...



If you want to organise the Australian Nationals and Open in Sydney, I'm sure Tim would be happy to offload the work to you.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 17, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Hi, I'm new, but here are my thoughts on this:
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this should be set in Sydney?
> 
> ...


Most cuber live in melbourne therefore it would be easiest to have it in melbourne and where do u live in sydney cause we have meetups here.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 17, 2010)

Ehhh...

Let me think about it. (it'll probably be no, though)

EDIT:



> Most cuber live in melbourne therefore it would be easiest to have it in melbourne and where do u live in sydney cause we have meetups here.



Hmm... point, but I keep missing the meetups. I'm still thinking... hmmmmmm...


----------



## Faz (Feb 17, 2010)

Umm, I really don't think it would be held in sydney for a few reasons.

1. Workload. Tim does alot of work to get these competitions running, and I don't think any active Sydney cubers on the forum could run a competition.
2. Venue. Tim has access to 2 venues, which he can use for free, and can book easily, for all day.
3. Number of competitors. I don't think a Sydney competition would attract as many competitors as the Melbourne one.
I don't want to confirm anything, but I'm sure Tim will agree, that we should have the nationals here in Melbourne.

However, if you are willing to organise a competition in Sydney, I'm sure if you paid for Dene's flights,he would come and delegate it.

Also, with your point about having nationals too early, this planned competition is more than 5 months after the first one, which I think is a reasonable amount, considering Europeans and US cubers can attend at least a competition a month.

Also, none of us here are able to actually organise a competition in another city, you do realise that right?


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess you've got a point, faz. (and everyone else)


----------



## TimMc (Feb 17, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this should be set in Sydney?



I've considered it, because a potential sponsor and national distributor of Rubik's products, Crown and Andrews, is based in NSW.

*Venue*
In Melbourne RMIT University kindly let use their function room for free. Perhaps UTS or UNSW would do the same in Sydney?

GPT also showed some interest in letting us host a competition in their shopping centre, Melbourne Central.

Are there any suitable places in the Sydney CBD for hosting a competition?

*Cubing community*
There's around 30 or so cubers in Melbourne with 5 to 10 that regularly attend meetups.

Can you guys start having meetups to build a bit of a cubing community? It'd be easier to justify having a competition there if there are 30 or 40 people that actively solve cubes... even better if a few of them are university students and are able to organise them.

*Media*
Media coverage would definitely be better in Sydney but this isn't a big deal for cubers. Although it would preferable for sponsors to have the event promoted for free. ~without disrupting competitors (learnt the hard way and lost 15 minutes, made it back during a break). 

*Melbourne vs. Sydney = Canberra?*
Consider: Sponsors, Venues, and Competitors.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 21, 2010)

So erm, can't make 3+4, 10+11, or 17+18 :s


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm also not particularly keen on having an aussie comp and a NZ comp in consecutive weeks if it won't be attracting any outsiders over this way. Who votes for bumping this back to October?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 21, 2010)

Doesn't really worry me, what ever suits you guys best.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 21, 2010)

TimMc said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thinks this should be set in Sydney?
> ...


Unsw could be a good place to hold a comp. we could hire a room like you did at RMIT uni. I rekon we could get about 20 at a comp and we have 2 people who go to uni and could organise a comp.


----------



## SuperEvenSteven (Feb 21, 2010)

+1 for Canberra please


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 22, 2010)

SuperEvenSteven said:


> +1 for Canberra please


Weeeeell... Canberra is better for me, but it's still 5 1/2 hours away. NOT including rest stops!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> Who votes for bumping this back to October?



I don't want it to, though it would be more convenient for my family, also it gives me time to get say, 15-17, instead of 17-19.

So you have my vote, but I doubt many others will also go for it.


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I don't think it's convenient for Dene's work to have him go away for 2 weekends in a row. Also, as Dene says, it isn't attracting any overseas competitors. I vote to bump it back to october, gives me more time to get sub 1:10. >_>

I may be able to make July 3/4, but I'm not sure about it.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 22, 2010)

October is ok but it was only recommended due to the Asian Championships.

We could look at other dates. 

Tim.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 22, 2010)

Just saying, that it may be a good idea in future to have comps at a more central location, anyway. I dunno, we probably have to get more cubers away from melbourne for that to work anyway.


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2010)

Well of course, uni holidays are August/September. This is a much better time.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm fine with that.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 22, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Just saying, that it may be a good idea in future to have comps at a more central location, anyway. I dunno, we probably have to get more cubers away from melbourne for that to work anyway.



Like Alice Springs? 

Tim.


----------



## poorshooter (Feb 23, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Unsw could be a good place to hold a comp. we could hire a room like you did at RMIT uni. I rekon we could get about 20 at a comp and we have 2 people who go to uni and could organise a comp.



Umm, sorry for asking this. I havent been active in the forum for quite some time now. Who are these "two people who go to uni (UNSW, I assume?)" you are talking about? I know I am (or might be) one of the one you are referring to, but I am not aware of anybody else here who cubes.
Anyway, I would love to help organise a rubik competition for winter here in Sydney. I cant think of any concrete actions to do (yet), but if I could meet that other "person who goes to uni" then it would be easier to plan things out


----------



## Luigimamo (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds awesome and for two days sweet
i came third in square 1 at the last comp in melbourne and now im
practising bld. I'm in for July or October but i'd perfer July


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 8, 2010)

there;s something wrong not enough magic lol


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2010)

Jianziboy - it's been changed to http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19377

And I'm sure we could add a magic final


----------



## CubeX (Mar 13, 2010)

*Need Serious Practicing!*

I need to seriously practice on my 3x3 one-handed (which i don't practice at all) 4x4 (2:01.xx single at the MSO),and 5x5 (hardly ever practice!).

I have exams in Term 2 and i've got to study for them!


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2010)

Go here

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19377


----------



## TimMc (May 20, 2010)

Stay tuned... 

Tim.


----------

